# TM2 Vs. TM2 XLT Vs. TM3 Vs...?



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

My TM2's are going to be warrantied shortly and I'm trying to figure out if I want to go that route again or if I want to try one of the different models. I found the TM2 to fit me pretty well, but I'm looking for something that'll last me the next 3-5 years since I'll likely only get 100-120 days out in this duration. 

I'm intrigued by the XLT for the beefier sole and construction and the TM3 for the better toe caps (less stitching) and flexibility differences.

I ride mostly groomed trails and some glades and haven't done any back country stuff yet but might want to in the future. I'm mostly looking for something comfortable that's stiff and can hold its shape for a decent while. I don't expect the stiffness to be the same on day 1 as day 120 but that's fine with me.

Anyone have any opinions on any of the boots, especially the TM3's? I feel like those are the odd ones out at this time.

Thanks!
RTC.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

The XLT's used to be about the same stiffness but I think are stiffer than the regular TM2 as of last year. They're also a little bit heavier.

I have the Jones version of the XLT that is the same price but adds the half-gaiter that I don't care about and a reinforced plastic toe box and the Velcro ankle strap that I love.

Since I'm tall and heavy and work my boots pretty hard I go for the XLT and they've been holding up really well. I got about 60 days on my first pair (with no Velcro strap) and they've softened some but are plenty rideable and great for park or lazy resort days. The new ones with the Velcro strap should last longer I think. I never have to retie the laces now and the boots feel perfect all day.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Can't compare to the TM2 or TM3.

I have the XLT, 2 seasons, used it maybe 50 days (other days I use the MTB), and I don't recognize softening so far. It's a great stiff resort freeride boot, also for bc ventures. It has a reasonably stiff sturdy sole for bootpacking, holds semi-automatic crampons, too. Only for hitting steps in crusty/icy steeps, I prefer the straight sole of MTB, or just use crampons.

However, the stiff sole may be something you need to get used to. Fine tuning with toes is a bit restricted compared to boots with less sturdy soles.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I feel like I'm at a crossroads right now because of the issue I had with my TM2's. I think I might have just received a dud pair because the stitching at the toes came apart AND one of the metal grommets holding the hooks on for the laces snapped and is putting a hole in the tongue. All with about 13 days on the mountain. Both issues on same boot. Other boot looks totally new.

The XLT's look like a solid option for me, but I'm worried about the toe stitching coming apart again. The TM3's look like they may actually have a fully molded toe so this shouldn't be an issue with them. The better sole and the boost strap of the XLT is pretty appealing though.

Maybe I just got a totally dud pair and should quit worrying about this?


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

ridethecliche said:


> I feel like I'm at a crossroads right now because of the issue I had with my TM2's. I think I might have just received a dud pair because the stitching at the toes came apart AND one of the metal grommets holding the hooks on for the laces snapped and is putting a hole in the tongue. All with about 13 days on the mountain. Both issues on same boot. Other boot looks totally new.
> 
> The XLT's look like a solid option for me, but I'm worried about the toe stitching coming apart again. The TM3's look like they may actually have a fully molded toe so this shouldn't be an issue with them. The better sole and the boost strap of the XLT is pretty appealing though.
> 
> Maybe I just got a totally dud pair and should quit worrying about this?


On my old TM-2's a grommet rivet popped after a season and a half and I epoxied it back on. I think the reason it popped was because I caught a lace under the grommet and torqued it. But that's the only problem on three pairs I've had, so sounds like a dud to me.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I didn’t have any quality issues with mine either.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Started the process to warranty my defective boots and shop is trying to see if I can swap them for 32 branded outerwear instead. 
Reason being I already bought a different set of boots after waiting for 32 to respond to my emails for a while.

Ended up getting TM3's. Stoked.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

2 days on the TM3s and I love them. I added some padding to the tongue and put in some small heel lifts to get my skinny ankles into the heel pocket. Also using shred soles. 

I thought the inserts were going to be gimmicky but I'm now wondering if they make stiffer ones. Today I rode with them in the morning and took them out in the afternoon. The yup felt awesome with them off. I felt like I was just grooving. 

Super stoked on them. 

Only negative is grip on ice. 

Evo has them for 280 for last years model. Just get them if they have your size. I went with a size 8 and I'm really glad that I did. My TM2s were definitely a size too big.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

@ridethecliche glad your sorted the boot stuff out. It’s such a stressful thing lol


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> @ridethecliche glad your sorted the boot stuff out. It’s such a stressful thing lol


It's kinda sorta figured out. After 2 awesome days, my left big toe just got railed today for some reason. I don't think I had my laces tight enough. With the heel wedge, I'm right in the heel pocket which is awesome, but I'm like... now semi curious what 7.5's would feel like lol.

Also re the TM2's I'm trying to get the warranty on because of the broken hooks, the shop and 32 seem to be stalling. If I don't get a resolution this week, I'm going to call my CC and start the process for a chargeback. It's been over a month of this and I bought at a local shop so they could handle the bs if anything happened. Tired of being made to wait here...

And if you're an 8/8.5/11.5/13, here's a link to get these for 290.








thirtytwo TM-Three Snowboard Boots 2021


Free Shipping & Lowest Price Guarantee! The thirtytwo TM-Three Snowboard Boots 2021 is in stock now.




www.evo.com





And if anyone wants a used pair of 8.5 xlts, I was watching this auction on ebay. Hard to beat at this price at this condition! 









ThirtyTwo TM-2 XLT Men's Black Snowboarding Boots Size 8.5 | eBay


<p>ThirtyTwo TM-2 XLT Men's Snowboarding Boots Size 8.5. Condition is Pre-owned. Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.</p><br><p>These boots have a black color, and a tall boot style, bottom soles show light wear ,uppers have some scuffs or scratches and wear,clean inner sole,not original...



rover.ebay.com


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

This is a weird question... but does anyone have a rec for something to coat the toes and/or stitching with? I was trying to put my boot under the heel cup of the binding on the lift today and kicked the edge by mistake and nicked the rubber of the toe about it. I can obviously be a bit more careful (and yes these things are meant to take a beating) but I'd like to idiot proof them a bit. They were pretty pricey and I'd like them to last me till the end of residency. I'm only going to be riding 20-30 days a season, so I have a feeling getting 3-5 years out of them isn't totally out of the question. 

I have a feeling next year is going to be a fair bit more rough than this year in terms of schedule anyway.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Sounds like already resolved, but dropping my input to not bother with TM2 XLTs. They are super overkill if you're not focused on backcountry or looking for a pretty stiff inbounds boots. They're my dedicated splitboarding boots. They're not Driver X Malamute stiff, but especially out of box they're pretty darn stiff. They were also the worst break-in experienced I've ever had with a boot. I break in most boots in 3-4 days, and maybe the first half day REALLY sucks. XLTs took me 10+ days on snow to take the edge off, including 3-4 days touring. BRUTAL break in, first 5-6 days were awful. I usually ride to break in, but I should have just heat molded those.

They also have a huge footprint and overall bulk that's a pain in the ass (I got sized out of the medium bindings I typically use) and I've run into a few problems where the heel welt in the rear is too high and gets jammed up against the heel loop. Thankfully they're fine with my split setup, but I have to be really careful which bindings and boards I pair these with. I booted out for the first time in years wearing these things.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ridethecliche said:


> This is a weird question... but does anyone have a rec for something to coat the toes and/or stitching with? I was trying to put my boot under the heel cup of the binding on the lift today and kicked the edge by mistake and nicked the rubber of the toe about it. I can obviously be a bit more careful (and yes these things are meant to take a beating) but I'd like to idiot proof them a bit. They were pretty pricey and I'd like them to last me till the end of residency. I'm only going to be riding 20-30 days a season, so I have a feeling getting 3-5 years out of them isn't totally out of the question.
> 
> I have a feeling next year is going to be a fair bit more rough than this year in terms of schedule anyway.


Use ShoeGoo. 
Comes in clear or black.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

kimchijajonshim said:


> Sounds like already resolved, but dropping my input to not bother with TM2 XLTs. They are super overkill if you're not focused on backcountry or looking for a pretty stiff inbounds boots. They're my dedicated splitboarding boots. They're not Driver X Malamute stiff, but especially out of box they're pretty darn stiff. They were also the worst break-in experienced I've ever had with a boot. I break in most boots in 3-4 days, and maybe the first half day REALLY sucks. XLTs took me 10+ days on snow to take the edge off, including 3-4 days touring. BRUTAL break in, first 5-6 days were awful. I usually ride to break in, but I should have just heat molded those.
> 
> They also have a huge footprint and overall bulk that's a pain in the ass (I got sized out of the medium bindings I typically use) and I've run into a few problems where the heel welt in the rear is too high and gets jammed up against the heel loop. Thankfully they're fine with my split setup, but I have to be really careful which bindings and boards I pair these with. I booted out for the first time in years wearing these things.



Right... I use the XLT as resort boot (as I bootpack often), and MTB as split boot. The brutal break in experience in you mention, I had with the MTB. That one was really really stiff out of the box. After that, the XLT didn't appear that bad to break in anymore . All a matter of what one is used to, right?

And yes, the booting out I know too, from the MTB. Seems as if me boards are wide enough to suit the XLT, which, compared to super bulky MTB, still has a tad of footprint reduction. 

Have never tried the TM2, but sounds as if indeed is only for those who have a need for those boots, and/or wide boits. I love them for their stiffness and sturdy sole which are good to hit steps and climb.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I had a good time in my TM3's on day 1-2 but on day 3 i ended up with a black toe. Probably because I didn't tighten my left boot after leaving the house. I usually tie gently when leaving the house and tie on for real when I get to the mountain. Never forgetting that again.

One negative was that I was slipping a fair amount on the icy part of the lift line. I feel like that hasn't happened before with the TM2's. On the other hand the break-in was pretty reasonable aside from my mistake. Taking out the inserts made a way bigger difference than I anticipated as well, which was nice. I'm now wondering if they make other inserts that are stiffer for the future.

Overall, I'm pretty happy with the boots so far ~3 days in. I did nick some of the rubber on the toe with my edge which is why I wanted the rec for something to fill that with. I don't see it becoming an issue. I just need to remember to hold my board under the heel cup if I do it on the lift. Or maybe it swung around when I slipped on the ice.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Are the heel hold butterfly wraps for the liner a better way to make the heel cup work for smaller heels than the heel lifts? I have heel lifts in my boots and while my heel lift is improved, it has the side effect of making the boots 'longer' and I've had toe bang a few times. I wanted to see if fixing the lift in a different way might be better overall.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ridethecliche said:


> Are the heel hold butterfly wraps for the liner a better way to make the heel cup work for smaller heels than the heel lifts? I have heel lifts in my boots and while my heel lift is improved, it has the side effect of making the boots 'longer' and I've had toe bang a few times. I wanted to see if fixing the lift in a different way might be better overall.


Maybe.
There's no other answer other than try it and see if it works for you. I don't like the 'heel lift' inserts because they make my foot taller and i normally struggle with circulation cut-off from my arch.

For me, I always swap to Superfeet insoles and use heel C bars. 

Those always help. I love the arch support and it brings my toes back a bit. Dont think I could ride all day without arch support. I also dont think I can ride any boot without the heel Cs. Maybe for a couple of days, but once the liner packs I get heel lift.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

F1EA said:


> Maybe.
> There's no other answer other than try it and see if it works for you. I don't like the 'heel lift' inserts because they make my foot taller and i normally struggle with circulation cut-off from my arch.
> 
> For me, I always swap to Superfeet insoles and use heel C bars.
> ...



What are the heel C's youre referring to?

I'm running shred soles with the heel lifts right now. I like them a lot other than the extra space in the front now. Hell, I'd consider sticking some foam to the front if that fixed the issue (which i don't think it would so im not going to bother).


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ridethecliche said:


> What are the heel C's youre referring to?
> 
> I'm running shred soles with the heel lifts right now. I like them a lot other than the extra space in the front now. Hell, I'd consider sticking some foam to the front if that fixed the issue (which i don't think it would so im not going to bother).


This:








C Pad - Intuition Liners


Need some extra padding for your liners?




intuitionliners.com


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I have the TM3's so they have the heel hold kit. Sadly that's not high enough.

Wouldn't this be doing the same thing?

I feel like I might need to check out foam insoles for between the liner and my shredsoles. Maybe that'll help raise me into the correct spot without essentially shortening my foot.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ridethecliche said:


> I have the TM3's so they have the heel hold kit. Sadly that's not high enough.
> 
> Wouldn't this be doing the same thing?
> 
> I feel like I might need to check out foam insoles for between the liner and my shredsoles. Maybe that'll help raise me into the correct spot without essentially shortening my foot.


Yeah but you can only place the heel hold kit in the pre-arranged pocket. C's you can put exactly where you need them; so they do the 'same' thing, but in a more convenient location.
Also the heel hold are O's (little donuts) so they take up a space that the C's don't. 

Basically, everything for boot fitting involves either adding volume or reducing volume. The question is, specifically where. There's no recipe really; it all depends on where exactly you need extra volume based on your foot/ankle shape and the size/shape of the boot and liner.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Thought of this thread again today. Black toes again with the TM3s. Didn't tie them super tight. Need to add some instep padding and foam to the tongue when I get home tomorrow so I can get them tighter and stop my foot moving forward. 

I hope I can ride tomorrow like this 😭😭😭


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

That would scare the shit out of me if my toes went black!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ridethecliche said:


> Thought of this thread again today. Black toes again with the TM3s. Didn't tie them super tight. Need to add some instep padding and foam to the tongue when I get home tomorrow so I can get them tighter and stop my foot moving forward.
> 
> I hope I can ride tomorrow like this 😭😭😭


oh man, early season boot pains 🤕 🤕
Black toes is almost always too much room.

I don't really like the Elite liner. I mean... it's nice, it just doesn't fit me. Too tight lengthwise and too roomy overall... I've heat molded that liner twice and still it's too tight. Unrideable.

I knew that already when I got ThirtyTwo at my mondo size; but I would be using my other liners, so i didnt care much. And indeed, both the performance liner (from TM2) and Intuition custom liner are great. Quite tight, but very comfortable.

Do you have other liners hanging around? try those. or change the footbeds. Otherwise, just go get boot-fitted.
Have you measured your feet?
You definitely need to ALWAYS crank your boots. Not to the point of choking your feet, but tight so they dont slop inside.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

F1EA said:


> oh man, early season boot pains 🤕 🤕
> Black toes is almost always too much room.
> 
> I don't really like the Elite liner. I mean... it's nice, it just doesn't fit me. Too tight lengthwise and too roomy overall... I've heat molded that liner twice and still it's too tight. Unrideable.
> ...


Have measured my feet and gone through the mondo fitting stuff. I have those kinky wired sport pictures somewhere in this forum haha. 

Ithink the boots are the right size at a half size smaller than the TM2s I used to have. I have a tiny amount of room in the front with my heels kicked back, but I think the entire liner can slide forward a tiny bit because the shell won't close over my ankles/calves and instep. That's the issue I feel like i have with not being able to get the laces all the way tight. I guess I can look and see if I can find a 7.5 to try but I have a feeling I won't really be able to get my foot in!

I guess my next step is going to be adding foam to the instep and tongue and seeing how that goes. 

I feel like the ride lassos I tried in the same size might have been a slightly more snug fit so I might have to go look for those again if I can't get these to work. 

This sucks. Especially since my nail just came out normal again after the issue last time.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Here's the post with my wiredsport picture. Pretty sure my mondo is 260. Thirty Two says size 8 is their 260. 









Boots with high instep?


Hey y'all. Been riding a pair of burton rulers with the speed lace and I just don't think that they're for me. I get pain on top of my foot which then gives me hot spots under my feet and I'm constantly fiddling around with them and trying to get comfortable. The final straw was pain just...




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ridethecliche said:


> Here's the post with my wiredsport picture. Pretty sure my mondo is 260. Thirty Two says size 8 is their 260.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that measurement means very little. Just check that your foot is not wide; then try a few different boots. And make sure you heat mold, specially the stiffer high end boots.

Half size smaller, half size bigger than your measurement. Different brands. Ignore your street shoe size. I wear US10 in Adidas, US10.5 in Vans and US11 in Etnies. So... what's my shoe size?

A boot that fit is tight, but absolutely zero pain. And zero slop. Any pain in the shop = 1,000,000 times worse on the mtn. Any heel lift in the shop it's massive slop on the mtn. Even worse after a dozen sweaty days.

Try your own boots with couple different footbeds. Should give you an idea.

Worst case... get an aftermarket liner and then you can buy almost any boot from then on. But you need a bootfitter for the aftermarket liners or it's all the same hahah

Also, don't romanticize boots/brands. If a boot doesn't fit, dump it.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

F1EA said:


> Yeah, that measurement means very little. Just check that your foot is not wide; then try a few different boots. And make sure you heat mold, specially the stiffer high end boots.
> 
> Half size smaller, half size bigger than your measurement. Different brands. Ignore your street shoe size. I wear US10 in Adidas, US10.5 in Vans and US11 in Etnies. So... what's my shoe size?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice! I used to have an 8.5 TM2 that honestly was too big. Pretty sure I tried a 7.5 which felt like hell. Settled on an 8.

I don't really care about the brand at all I'll go try a bunch of stuff again if the mods I make don't help!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ridethecliche said:


> Thanks for the advice! I used to have an 8.5 TM2 that honestly was too big. Pretty sure I tried a 7.5 which felt like hell. Settled on an 8.
> 
> I don't really care about the brand at all I'll go try a bunch of stuff again if the mods I make don't help!


Yeah exactly. That's the way to go.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Actually found a decent price on some nos k2 thraxis in a half size smaller than the ones I'd bought and returned because they were too big. 

Seller takes returns so I might grab them to see if they work. Those are what I'd wanted all along but they sold out of my size by the time I figured out the 8.5 was too big. 

Sadly I don't think the TM3s will sell for much used. Better that than more pain though!


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

I really want to try the Adidas Tacticals ADV. I went from being a long time ASICS guy for running to Adidas ultra boost shoes and they are awesome and I’m keen to try their snowboard boots.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

NT.Thunder said:


> I really want to try the Adidas Tacticals ADV. I went from being a long time ASICS guy for running to Adidas ultra boost shoes and they are awesome and I’m keen to try their snowboard boots.


What are you riding now? Give the Adidas a try! Finding boots is such a frustrating process. I'm so jealous of folks that find it on their first time. I've had like 5 different pairs so far and none of them were right. 

Honestly, I feel like i went gear crazy a bit last year but now I want to do the opposite and pare stuff way down. I don't have a ton of requirements for my boots... Just want them to fit well, be reasonably stiff, and give me a few seasons of use given that 20-25 days in a season is a lot for me.

I honestly can't really believe that I just up and decided to order the thraxis, but to be honest those are what I wanted all along. Hoping sizing down will help. Maybe swapping liners between the boots will help too. The lace boots might be fun on more powder/surfy days of I can get things right. I honestly don't think laces are for me though. I had issues with the TM2s which were too big and now I think that the TM3s are r right size but I can't get the laces to take up the dead space around my foot /ankle. Sizing down more would make the length too short imho.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

@ridethecliche go to ski barn on rt 17, see if Emmy is still there. Emmy knows her shit but I think she splits time elsewhere and might not be around anymore.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> @ridethecliche go to ski barn on rt 17, see if Emmy is still there. Emmy knows her shit but I think she splits time elsewhere and might not be around anymore.


Pretty sure I went to a different ski barn on rt 1 and they're the ones that had me try on the ride lasso which I thought had fit pretty well. If I hadn't already owned something already then I might have bought them. I think I was waiting on the TM3s at that time. Sigh.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

ridethecliche said:


> Pretty sure I went to a different ski barn on rt 1 and they're the ones that had me try on the ride lasso which I thought had fit pretty well. If I hadn't already owned something already then I might have bought them. I think I was waiting on the TM3s at that time. Sigh.


I’ve never been to that one. I have been to the one in 23 and they weren’t as good. Plenty of great gear but the boot fitters aren’t boot fitters.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Finding the perfect (or closest to it) boot fit took me about 5 years. I must have tried on at least 20-30 different pairs over that time.

Try on everything/anything, you will find the perfect boot eventually. And when you do, it'll be glorious!

On a side note, the 32 boots were the only brand that hurt my feet instantly when I tried them on. They really did not fit my feet at all.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

So as I posted earlier, I stress ordered some NOS thraxis boots in a size 8 yesterday after having previously tried the size 8.5 and finding them just a bit too big. So I have high hopes... These are kind of what I've wanted all along so I'm going to keep my fingers crossed.

Any tips for possibly trying to see if I can get the TM3s to work? If I can get the fit down they might be fun to keep for days where I might want to do some more flowy stuff.

I lost a fair amount of weight since I last wore them, which could be part of the issue but now to try to mitigate that. Also put in the thicker heel hold 'donuts' which could have pushed things over the edge a bit in terms of pushing my foot forward.

I was planning on:
1) having the boots heat molded again with a cap around my big toe to add just a hair more space. Can also wear my thicker pair of socks.
2) adding a little foam on top of my toes because some of this is coming from the hard toe of the TM3 hitting the top of my toes.
3) adding some foam to the instep with some slots cut into it to help stop the foot/liner interface moving forward if my laces loosen up.
4) adding more foam to the calf area of the liner to allow the boot to close around there a bit more. I have skinny cankles. I really have to crank down on the laces to even try to get tight enough.

- could also sand down the liner on the toe box area to make a bit more room?

I can always sell them too but I'm probably not even going to get half of what I paid since they've seen 10 or so days on hill. Hell, id trade them for ride lasso lol.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Anyone have any real world experience with the DC Shuksan or T Rice boots?

Everything I've read about DC says that they're solid but the liners pack out pretty quickly so sizing down is generally a good idea.

Given work schedule etc I might just have to order a bunch of boots online to try on and deal with that way even if I eat the shipping cost.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

If I'm trying to take up some room at the toebox or trying to stop the liner sliding forward in the boot, should I add some foam on the inside of the liner at the toes or on the outside of the liner? 

Both?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Outside of the liner seems easier to me.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ridethecliche said:


> If I'm trying to take up some room at the toebox or trying to stop the liner sliding forward in the boot, should I add some foam on the inside of the liner at the toes or on the outside of the liner?
> 
> Both?


Neither lol

Not at the toes. There shouldnt be ANY room between the outside of your liner and the shell - the liner should not be free to slide.

To prevent your FOOT from sliding fwd... you add foam to the tongue. Can be inside the liner or between the liner and shell/tongue.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

F1EA said:


> Neither lol
> 
> Not at the toes. There shouldnt be ANY room between the outside of your liner and the shell - the liner should not be free to slide.
> 
> To prevent your FOOT from sliding fwd... you add foam to the tongue. Can be inside the liner or between the liner and shell/tongue.


I added a ton of foam to the tongue and around the calf area. Hold was definitely better this time around and I didn't have any toe bang issues. It still honestly doesn't quite cut it for heel hold though. I think I'm just getting to the point where I'm going to have to keep adding foam to get these in the ballpark they should have been at from the get go. Just don't think these are right for my feet... I'm hoping I can get them good enough to use on less aggressive days if I cant sell them. 

The K2 thraxis just showed up today. Same size at size 8. I tried them on with athletic socks and the heel hold already felt superior. They felt like they had a little room at the front but with snowboarding socks and a thicker insole I think that the volume should be much better. I guess I'm hopeful!


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Kinda frustrated.

Tried on the thraxis with board socks (shredsox) and still felt that pressure point on front part of my medial malleolus. I feel like i can tolerate it when trying them on but I honestly doubt that I'd feel the same way 6hrs into a session in choppy terrain getting bucked around. Sizing is definitely right on the money though I think.

Ugh what a bummer. Crossing my fingers for the lasso. Gonna be fun returning these haha.

Edit : oh shit! 
Reading this thread I realized that you can actually move that part! It's held on by velcro and you can reposition it. Gonna try that! 









k2 Thraxis


So I recently received a pair of 10.5 K2 Thraxis in the mail. They are AMAZING, except for one little issue. The plastics ankle holder thing is biting into the front part of my heel and causing some weird pressure points. Does anybody have experience with this issue or know how to solve it...




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Eh. False alarm. Turns out it's not the conda attachment doing it at all. 

There are tubes for the the boa cables that run in the boot. The liner has a soft pocket right above the medial part of the ankle and when I crank the boa down, the harness attachments actually poke me through the softer part of the liner. 

I could probably figure out a way to pad these so it doesn't bother me but I don't think I'm ready to commit to doing that with these boots yet.


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

Do you wear super thin snowboard socks? I started wearing the thinnest Stance socks last season and it made a huge difference for me. 

Going back to traditional laces over BOA helped a ton too. No more pressure points.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> Eh. False alarm. Turns out it's not the conda attachment doing it at all.
> 
> There are tubes for the the boa cables that run in the boot. The liner has a soft pocket right above the medial part of the ankle and when I crank the boa down, the harness attachments actually poke me through the softer part of the liner.
> 
> I could probably figure out a way to pad these so it doesn't bother me but I don't think I'm ready to commit to doing that with these boots yet.


Too bad about the Thraxis. If the Lasso felt good to you, maybe the Fuse would be worth looking at. I prefer the laces to boa for pressure points, but there's still a single boa to lock down the tongue/heel. The rubber toe cap is durable. Most importantly, the Fuse use a burrito wrap liner which I've found to be great for low volume ankles. They're the most comfortable liners I've used so far.


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

The Fuse was maybe the second or third best option I tried. I also recommend giving them a shot.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

campbellt3 said:


> Do you wear super thin snowboard socks? I started wearing the thinnest Stance socks last season and it made a huge difference for me.
> 
> Going back to traditional laces over BOA helped a ton too. No more pressure points.


What boots ended up working for you?
And my socks differ depending on the weather. But they're all ski/board socks.


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

ridethecliche said:


> What boots ended up working for you?
> And my socks differ depending on the weather. But they're all ski/board socks.


TM2 XLT’s

I recommend wearing thin socks in all conditions. I feel they give a more precise fit, do not cause as much foot sweat, keep your feet warmer, and dry faster.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

I've got the Ride Lasso boots and can feel pressure points from the lower Boa around my ankles.


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

NT.Thunder said:


> I've got the Ride Lasso boots and can feel pressure points from the lower Boa around my ankles.


I had those.

after only 15 days they packed out, got crazy soft, and started falling apart. The boas were constantly breaking and caused the worst pressure points. Never again.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

campbellt3 said:


> I had those.
> 
> after only 15 days they packed out, got crazy soft, and started falling apart. The boas were constantly breaking and caused the worst pressure points. Never again.


Great, can never have too many things to look forward to in life


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

campbellt3 said:


> TM2 XLT’s
> 
> I recommend wearing thin socks in all conditions. I feel they give a more precise fit, do not cause as much foot sweat, keep your feet warmer, and dry faster.


I didn't have great luck with the regular TM2 but that was a half size big. The booster strap on the XLTs probably helps significantly with locking things in. I think I tried them in the past but wasn't wowed. Might have to dobit again.

Tbh I really wish I could get the TM3s to work. I love the flex and the versatility with the inserts.



NT.Thunder said:


> I've got the Ride Lasso boots and can feel pressure points from the lower Boa around my ankles.





campbellt3 said:


> I had those.
> 
> after only 15 days they packed out, got crazy soft, and started falling apart. The boas were constantly breaking and caused the worst pressure points. Never again.





NT.Thunder said:


> Great, can never have too many things to look forward to in life


Oof yikes. I had ordered the thraxis and lassos to try at home. Guess im going to have to send them both back and eat the cost of return shipping. The more you know!


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Tried on a bunch of boots at the mountain shop yesterday. Looks like lots of folks have limited supply already or just don't carry the models I want to try on. I'm stuck ordering shit and trying it on at home and sucking it up and paying for return shipping. I guess it atleast saves time vs running around to myriad stores and hoping they have some of the stuff I'm looking for. 

On that note, I found some DC Shuksan's at a decent price. Going to order a 7.5 and 8 for trial purposes and see how it goes.

Probably not the best way to do things, but I also recently ordered bontex boards for the 32's to raise the liner up in the shell and also heel lifts for the boots. One and or both of these might reduce the chance of toe bang. I might lose some response if it works, but honestly at this point I'm willing to live with it if it means I can get through the season without stressing about boots through all of it.



WigMar said:


> Too bad about the Thraxis. If the Lasso felt good to you, maybe the Fuse would be worth looking at. I prefer the laces to boa for pressure points, but there's still a single boa to lock down the tongue/heel. The rubber toe cap is durable. Most importantly, the Fuse use a burrito wrap liner which I've found to be great for low volume ankles. They're the most comfortable liners I've used so far.


You're on the insano's right?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> You're on the insano's right?


I was on the insanos for awhile. Good boots, just a little stiff for my riding lately. I've been rocking the fuse for the last 40 days or so.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

WigMar said:


> I was on the insanos for awhile. Good boots, just a little stiff for my riding lately. I've been rocking the fuse for the last 40 days or so.


Honestly that would probably be the best way for me to go. I'd love to be able to adjust heel hold on the fly. 

Might have to try some of the K2 boots that do that as well. 

I usually have to retie my boots over the day but thats mostly for the heel issue. Having a boa for that would solve the issue. 

I honestly think I prefer laces and the zones they allow but I need a boa at least for the heels.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I was skeptical of the heel hold boa, but it's pretty awesome. It locks down the whole tongue and avoids pressure points I used to have locking down the liner. I never retie my boots throughout the day. If anything I'll give that heel boa another crank. It's also nice to pop the boa loose for walking around.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

WigMar said:


> I was skeptical of the heel hold boa, but it's pretty awesome. It locks down the whole tongue and avoids pressure points I used to have locking down the liner. I never retie my boots throughout the day. If anything I'll give that heel boa another crank. It's also nice to pop the boa loose for walking around.



Tongue Tied Boa is legit. However, the Slime Tongue tech I'm not sold on yet.

I'm just hoping my Tridents hold together for the rest of the year, I can't find any in my size.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I like the urathane slime tongues. I'm always breaking tongues, and I'm hoping these will be more durable. Time will tell. I've only got around 40-50 days on my Fuse now and they're looking good. I'm hoping for another 50. We'll see.

It is strange how urathane becomes harder when it's cold. I use urathane highbacks as well, so my set-up's stiffness is a little variable depending on the weather. I'm generally riding harder when it's cold and looser when it's hot anyway.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

WigMar said:


> I like the urathane slime tongues. I'm always breaking tongues, and I'm hoping these will be more durable. Time will tell. I've only got around 40-50 days on my Fuse now and they're looking good. I'm hoping for another 50. We'll see.
> 
> It is strange how urathane becomes harder when it's cold. I use urathane highbacks as well, so my set-up's stiffness is a little variable depending on the weather. I'm generally riding harder when it's cold and looser when it's hot anyway.


My slime tongue cracked around day 70-80. I've now heard from quite a few people (as well as Ride customer service/warranty department) that they've had the same issue anywhere around the 60-80 day mark.

Other than that, the boots kick ass. I really feel they could go another 50 days if the Tongue didn't break.

I noticed they updated the Slime Tongue on the tridents, so I'm hoping my next pair won't have the same issue.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

jstar said:


> My slime tongue cracked around day 70-80. I've now heard from quite a few people (as well as Ride customer service/warranty department) that they've had the same issue anywhere around the 60-80 day mark.
> 
> Other than that, the boots kick ass. I really feel they could go another 50 days if the Tongue didn't break.
> 
> I noticed they updated the Slime Tongue on the tridents, so I'm hoping my next pair won't have the same issue.


Well that's not what I want to hear! Hopefully I'll be on the 80 side of things, but I doubt it.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

WigMar said:


> Well that's not what I want to hear! Hopefully I'll be on the 80 side of things, but I doubt it.


I think the fuse updated the slime tongue a few years back, so you may be totally fine.


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

ridethecliche said:


> Tried on a bunch of boots at the mountain shop yesterday. Looks like lots of folks have limited supply already or just don't carry the models I want to try on. I'm stuck ordering shit and trying it on at home and sucking it up and paying for return shipping. I guess it atleast saves time vs running around to myriad stores and hoping they have some of the stuff I'm looking for.


I prefer ordering online and taking my time with trying them on at home. Wear each pair for a while and see how your feet feel. This is way better than spending all day at a shop or rushing to make a decision. Evo has cheap flat rate return shipping. I think I ordered 6 pairs each time and each return was only $7 or so. Well worth it.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Just tried out the ride lasso boots at home. I thought I was having heel lift but when I looked down, the actual heel of my boot was lifting up!

Heel hold and fit in the ankle is honestly better than anything else I think I've tried. I'm going to seek out some of their other stuff to try on, but otherwise I think these should be okay for at least a couple of seasons based on my use. I got them on sale for about 190 shipped.

Really leaning hard towards keeping these at this point. I'm okay skipping out on the laces for now and based on my riding im not super sure I want the actual stiffest boots around. If there's one thing I like about the TM3s its the stiffness with or without the inserts.

Feeling kinda hopeful!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I have Ride Lassos at home and at Whistler. Great boots, as long as you get the tightest fit you can. I came down a half size from my last pair. The K2 Maysis fit almost identical, except the liner is velcro instead of pull lace, which I'm not sure about.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Donutz said:


> I have Ride Lassos at home and at Whistler. Great boots, as long as you get the tightest fit you can. I came down a half size from my last pair. The K2 Maysis fit almost identical, except the liner is velcro instead of pull lace, which I'm not sure about.


That's really good to hear! I don't think I can downsize below an 8 but might go check at a shop. As long as the heel holds stays put I'll be happy with a slightly less aggressive foot. 

My only concern with them is that there's no hard spine on the back of the boot where it interfaces with the binding. Worried that's going to accelerate wear with the binding eating into the boot and also cause them to soften up faster.. 

Tbh, id be happy with them being a 60-80 day boot.

I put bontex boards in my TM3s today tried them on at home with my thinnest SB socks. I still felt things moving around in there but might be a bit better with my thicker socks. 

How long do you typically get out of a pair? What are your other boots?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

You can definitely size slightly down on Ride boots. I can make myself fit into 10's, and my wife could also go half size smaller w Ride than on ThirtyTwos when she tried a few at the shop.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I used to go with 32 Focus Boa boots, which are a stiff, large-profile boot. Switched to the Lasso and K2 Maysis, and found that a softer boot suits me better. And the smaller form factor is a bonus.

I got in 35 days last year, but that's combined on two different sets of boots. So far this year, I haven't seen any wear or breaking down. Mind you, I'm an intermediate rider, not some crazy. I don't see 60-80 days as being unreasonable.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

F1EA said:


> You can definitely size slightly down on Ride boots. I can make myself fit into 10's, and my wife could also go half size smaller w Ride than on ThirtyTwos when she tried a few at the shop.


To what end though? I'm a size 8 already. Going down to a 7.5 means that I might be looking at new bindings. And I'm with the WW of some of the boards I ride it might actually be deleterious to pressuring the edge and fast transitions.

I get being really aggressive with sizing down if your feet are on the bigger side, but is it really necessary to push way down past mondopoint? When I had my feet measured on a brannock the other day at the mountain boot shop, I think I was a 9 with just about a regular width.

That said, I guess I'll give them a try with my insoles (vs the stock insoles). That might pull my feet back a bit I guess. The stockers shockingly didn't feel totally terrible for the trial! I bet it'll be a different story once riding though haha.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

ridethecliche said:


> To what end though? I'm a size 8 already. Going down to a 7.5 means that I might be looking at new bindings.


Depending on what your comparing to, but I've found 1/2 to 1 size down with ride boots.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ridethecliche said:


> To what end though? I'm a size 8 already. Going down to a 7.5 means that I might be looking at new bindings. And I'm with the WW of some of the boards I ride it might actually be deleterious to pressuring the edge and fast transitions.
> 
> I get being really aggressive with sizing down if your feet are on the bigger side, but is it really necessary to push way down past mondopoint? When I had my feet measured on a brannock the other day at the mountain boot shop, I think I was a 9 with just about a regular width.
> 
> That said, I guess I'll give them a try with my insoles (vs the stock insoles). That might pull my feet back a bit I guess. The stockers shockingly didn't feel totally terrible for the trial! I bet it'll be a different story once riding though haha.


Not saying you should. Just saying you typically can.

If you're comfy in a US9 ThirtyTwo, chances are you're comfy too in a US8.5 Ride. But none of this matters much; if you're comfortable in any boot, in any size, that's what's important. 

And of course if you had to get 3 heat molds, change footbeds, micro thin socks plus some voodoo to get into US9 ThirtyTwo, don't expect 8.5 Ride will be a walk in the park. 

Sizing down is like the "i ride camber" for boards or being vegan. For some reason, everyone wants to say they sized down...


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm currently in a size 8 TM3 I think they could stand to be a little bit longer but the shape just doesn't work for me because I can't get it tight around by calf and ankle. 8.5 TM2 was too big, 8.5 thraxis was too big but 8 was good. Burton rulers with my insoles were maybe okay in an 8 in the store but would have required heat molding and they're too soft. 

I should try the rides with arch support to see how the length really works out though I guess. Honestly I fully expect to have to add some foam as time goes on. I'm pretty sure the out of the box fit is better than anything else I've tried. Id probably add foam on the liner pretty early to not have to crank down the boas like crazy if I keep these. Tint ankle/calf problems 😑

I wear a size 8.5 nike sneaker and dress shoes but I moved down from the 9s I used to wear ages ago. I think most people size up on sneakers way more than I do.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Did you try ski barn on rt 17 yet?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ridethecliche said:


> I'm currently in a size 8 TM3 I think they could stand to be a little bit longer but the shape just doesn't work for me because I can't get it tight around by calf and ankle. 8.5 TM2 was too big, 8.5 thraxis was too big but 8 was good. Burton rulers with my insoles were maybe okay in an 8 in the store but would have required heat molding and they're too soft.
> 
> I should try the rides with arch support to see how the length really works out though I guess. Honestly I fully expect to have to add some foam as time goes on. I'm pretty sure the out of the box fit is better than anything else I've tried. Id probably add foam on the liner pretty early to not have to crank down the boas like crazy if I keep these. Tint ankle/calf problems 😑
> 
> I wear a size 8.5 nike sneaker and dress shoes but I moved down from the 9s I used to wear ages ago. I think most people size up on sneakers way more than I do.


Yeah same for me. The Elite liner does not give me good heel hold. Leaves a lot of room around my feet, but it's tight lengthwise.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

F1EA said:


> Yeah same for me. The Elite liner does not give me good heel hold. Leaves a lot of room around my feet, but it's tight lengthwise.


It sucks. The shell really checks off a lot of my boxes but it's useless if things don't fit. Did you have better luck with a different liner? I think I recall your saying you've swapped a few around. 

Sunk cost fallacy though.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ridethecliche said:


> It sucks. The shell really checks off a lot of my boxes but it's useless if things don't fit. Did you have better luck with a different liner? I think I recall your saying you've swapped a few around.
> 
> Sunk cost fallacy though.


Yeah I have a Performance liner in them - from my old focus Boa. I think Focus boa come with the Elite liner now though; but that liner is on TM2, Lashed etc.

Night and day difference. It's stiffer, more plush, responds better to molding. Way better heel hold.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

F1EA said:


> Yeah I have a Performance liner in them - from my old focus Boa. I think Focus boa come with the Elite liner now though; but that liner is on TM2, Lashed etc.
> 
> Night and day difference. It's stiffer, more plush, responds better to molding. Way better heel hold.


Honestly kinda tempted to find a cheap set of new/used TM2s and grab the liner from them and see how it feels in the shell. May even fit me better since they'd be a size 8 unless I should be getting a size 8.5 to fit in the shell since the elite liners are different.

The TM2's i used to own were a half size too big so they just had too much volume no matter what.

Feels a bit silly to keep chasing this down in order to get boots to fit that have been frustrating so far, esp when the lasso's might fit the bill. Would be nice I guess. All comes down to price. I can see how it made sense for you since you had the liner already.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Anyone have any input between the vans verse and ride lasso? Got a good deal on the verse so ordering a set to try out at home. Hopefully it gets here before the return window for the lasso ends! 

Also, the TM3s are tolerable with the bontex boards in. Heel sits way better in the pocket! Only issue now is that cranking the liner down makes things a bit too tight on my arches ie pulls the insoles into my arches too much. Just gotta play with it but I think it's a step in the right direction for now!


----------



## RadDad801 (Dec 7, 2020)

I picked up Vans Verse a couple weeks ago. Had to fiddle with the BOA's quite a bit the first day and had some foot pain, but that's to be expected with new boots. The second day my feet were killing me and two days later my big toe is still tingling a bit. I am pretty sure I cranked them down so hard I irritated my nerves on top of my foot. It sucks because they were the most comfortable "in store" boots I tried.

My last boots were TM-2's and lasted me 6 seasons. I am tempted to go 32 again and am eyeing the 3XD's. It seems quite a few of my local shops here in UT no longer carry ThirtyTwo, it makes me wonder if the quality issues have really gone downhill in the past few years. I also want to try the Adidas Tactical ADV's, but can't find them either.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

RadDad801 said:


> I picked up Vans Verse a couple weeks ago. Had to fiddle with the BOA's quite a bit the first day and had some foot pain, but that's to be expected with new boots. The second day my feet were killing me and two days later my big toe is still tingling a bit. I am pretty sure I cranked them down so hard I irritated my nerves on top of my foot. It sucks because they were the most comfortable "in store" boots I tried.
> 
> My last boots were TM-2's and lasted me 6 seasons. I am tempted to go 32 again and am eyeing the 3XD's. It seems quite a few of my local shops here in UT no longer carry ThirtyTwo, it makes me wonder if the quality issues have really gone downhill in the past few years. I also want to try the Adidas Tactical ADV's, but can't find them either.


Adidas is getting out of the snowboard boot game no? Or was that just Nike?

If you liked the TM2's I'd likely just buy those again unless you want to change something about them. The 3XD's and TM3's have a very different liner so the fit is quite different. Just something to be mindful of. If you buy online, make sure you do it from a place that has a very generous return policy so you can try at home and not have to pay 40 bucks to send back if they don't work out. The liners are very very stiff. Nothing like the TM2 liners. I actually bought a cheap set of TM2's to try to swap the liners and see if things are better that way.


----------



## RadDad801 (Dec 7, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> Adidas is getting out of the snowboard boot game no? Or was that just Nike?
> 
> If you liked the TM2's I'd likely just buy those again unless you want to change something about them. The 3XD's and TM3's have a very different liner so the fit is quite different. Just something to be mindful of. If you buy online, make sure you do it from a place that has a very generous return policy so you can try at home and not have to pay 40 bucks to send back if they don't work out. The liners are very very stiff. Nothing like the TM2 liners. I actually bought a cheap set of TM2's to try to swap the liners and see if things are better that way.


Yeah I think I did read they are getting out of snowboarding.

The TM-2's were good, but I am looking for something that might last a bit longer. I estimate I had around 50-60 days on them. Hoping to get a boot that will last closer to 100 days.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

RadDad801 said:


> Yeah I think I did read they are getting out of snowboarding.
> 
> The TM-2's were good, but I am looking for something that might last a bit longer. I estimate I had around 50-60 days on them. Hoping to get a boot that will last closer to 100 days.


You won't get 100days of hard riding on a common rideable boot. Unless you're fine with riding a soggy boot for 50days.

Basically, most boots will last whatever, but 100days is more YOU being fine with what started as a K2 Thraxis and ended like Burton Moto after 50days...


----------



## RadDad801 (Dec 7, 2020)

I know that they won't be as good as new. I was thinking I would take the stiffeners out while new, and then put in as needed. The name 3XD is supposed to stand for 3 x as Durable, but that is after they changed it from "Mullair", so who knows.

Honestly, I am 40,l work 50 hours a week and can only ride once a week anyway, so they should last a few seasons.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Yeah, honestly for your riding I'd just get what you know up be comfy. Or I'd try the TM3s or 3xDs with the softer liners.

Its really hard to overstate how stiff the 32 liner is in their more upmarket boots.

60-80 days is pretty decent from a set of boots. If you go 10-15x a season, 4-5 years to replace your equipment isn't bad imho.

Check out the ride fuse and lasso though. Vans verse are supposed to be super freaking stuff. Likely too much for your intended use imho, but hey like you said, try them without the inserts to break them in and then put them in when the shell starts to soften


----------



## RadDad801 (Dec 7, 2020)

I picked the 3XD's up yesterday for $285 shipped. Hopefully they work out.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

RadDad801 said:


> I know that they won't be as good as new. I was thinking I would take the stiffeners out while new, and then put in as needed. The name 3XD is supposed to stand for 3 x as Durable, but that is after they changed it from "Mullair", so who knows.
> 
> Honestly, I am 40,l work 50 hours a week and can only ride once a week anyway, so they should last a few seasons.


Yeah ThirtyTwo has really good marketing. Like... a "responsive buttery flex". What the hell does that mean? Hahah

The 3XD is exactly the Mullair minus the name. Absolutely nothing more, nothing less.

I have the Mullairs and no; they will not go 100d being "responsive". More like they're responsive for 50d -ish and then it's "buttery flex" after that. I've seen the 3XD and no tjey are not 3x more durable than... anything at that price point.

Not that it's bad. I like the flex, similar to the TM2. Love the Mullairs 👌


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

RadDad801 said:


> I picked the 3XD's up yesterday for $285 shipped. Hopefully they work out.


Dang where did you find them for that much? 

I was semi interested in them because it looks like there were a few small changes to improve heel hills relative to the TM3 but I think I just need to come to terms with the fact that they're likely just not the best shape for my foot. Ride feels much better right out of the box though never tried on snow. 

I'll likely try the fuse at some point but I'm pretty tapped out for now lol.


----------



## RadDad801 (Dec 7, 2020)

Surfdome.us But they only have a few sizes left. I initially ordered 11's and they emailed me stating they were out of stock and gave me a 15% off coupon for my next order. I then read that Elite liners can be a half size smaller than the Performance liners so ordered the 10.5's and used that 15% off coupon. They show up Friday so hoping for the best, I am going to pick up some Remind or Superfeet insoles even though I have heard good things about the 32 ones.

Edit, NM I can't find the Reminds in stock anywhere.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Elite liners have no give whatsoever. I think some people actually have to size up on them a little. Hope they have a generous return policy! 

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## RadDad801 (Dec 7, 2020)

They just got here. First impression is they feel stiffer than my old TM-2's. I immediately felt pressure on the top of my foot where the tongue of the liner stops, they fit good otherwise. I am not sure if this pressure will go away with a heat molding as it seems to be where a design is in the liner.

it is pushing on my foot where the red circles are.










Edit
I just reached inside and there is extra material from the tongue pointed right at the feet. It is on the end of the tongue so it stiffer material. I feel like I could take scissors and trim it off.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

RadDad801 said:


> They just got here. First impression is they feel stiffer than my old TM-2's. I immediately felt pressure on the top of my foot where the tongue of the liner stops, they fit good otherwise. I am not sure if this pressure will go away with a heat molding as it seems to be where a design is in the liner.
> 
> it is pushing on my foot where the red circles are.
> 
> ...


Yeah you will definitely want to heat mold for a proper fit. You can also try with slightly thinner footbeds or thinner socks, etc. But if there's some obvious material that looks like you should be trimming then go ahead.


----------



## RadDad801 (Dec 7, 2020)

F1EA said:


> Yeah you will definitely want to heat mold for a proper fit. You can also try with slightly thinner footbeds or thinner socks, etc. But if there's some obvious material that looks like you should be trimming then go ahead.


I already put some gorilla tape on the extra material inside to force it to lay flat and that helped. Once my Superfeet insoles get here tomorrow I will heat mold them.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Can you post a pic of the 'extra material'. I can't quite picture what you're describing!


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

I have the elite liners in my 32 Focus Boas and have worn them for about 30 days. Heat moulded twice before using and I haven't noticed any change after use, very firm fit. I still need to heat mould some extra width behind my little toe as I get Mortons Neuroma on my left foot and use alone isn't going to change that.

ps. I found the Elite adjustable arch supports better than third party liners for my high arches.


----------



## RadDad801 (Dec 7, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> Can you post a pic of the 'extra material'. I can't quite picture what you're describing!


There is a picture in my above post. It's not great, I had to stick my phone down in the liner. Once I taped the flaps down it helped a ton. I am hoping with a heat mold they will stay flat, but if not I will cut them out.



BoardieK said:


> I have the elite liners in my 32 Focus Boas and have worn them for about 30 days. Heat moulded twice before using and I haven't noticed any change after use, very firm fit. I still need to heat mould some extra width behind my little toe as I get Mortons Neuroma on my left foot and use alone isn't going to change that.
> 
> ps. I found the Elite adjustable arch supports better than third party liners for my high arches.


I thought my arches were medium, but I like the black XL supports the best. I ordered the blue superfeet insoles and now I am wondering if I should get the green ones instead.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

RadDad801 said:


> There is a picture in my above post. It's not great, I had to stick my phone down in the liner. Once I taped the flaps down it helped a ton. I am hoping with a heat mold they will stay flat, but if not I will cut them out.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought my arches were medium, but I like the black XL supports the best. I ordered the blue superfeet insoles and now I am wondering if I should get the green ones instead.


Yeah same with me, XL arch support is my fit.


----------



## RadDad801 (Dec 7, 2020)

F1EA said:


> Yeah same with me, XL arch support is my fit.


Are you running the stock insoles then? I wonder how they compare to green Superfeet. I suppose I could take them to REI and compare them.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

RadDad801 said:


> Are you running the stock insoles then? I wonder how they compare to green Superfeet. I suppose I could take them to REI and compare them.


No, not using them. But they fit me well. I rode them one day, they're a bit more plush and raise your feet a bit higher than my Superfeet, so they cut circulation on my right foot. 

I'm pretty sure after breaking in they'd be fine (my Superfeet are like 5yrs old so by now they are indented with my footprint). Also if i heat mold the liners with them, it should work out. But i rather keep using my other insoles which already work perfectly and keep that elite liner and insoles brand new.


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

While I'm in this thread, if anyone here is around the east coast of the US and has some shops nearby, could you call a few and see if they have 2021 TM-2's in stock in a size 7? Any color is fine, and I am cool with the BOA version price as well! I have been trying to find this pair forever, and don't want to wait a month for 32 to ship them to me if I buy directly from them.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

RayzTheRoof said:


> While I'm in this thread, if anyone here is around the east coast of the US and has some shops nearby, could you call a few and see if they have 2021 TM-2's in stock in a size 7? Any color is fine, and I am cool with the BOA version price as well! I have been trying to find this pair forever, and don't want to wait a month for 32 to ship them to me if I buy directly from them.


Their website shows they have stock in both wired and boa in size 7. Why do you think ordering directly from them would take that long? 

A lot of shops don't stock upmarket boots in sizes that small. A few local places don't stock anything under 8 and even 8 gets mid tier at most.


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

Their shipping date estimates are kinda rough (7-21 day) so I ordered Salomon boots instead. Coming Monday.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Finally committed to the ride lassos. First day on them yesterday and I wore them with zero modifications. I will need to add foam etc, but they just worked. So relieved to find something that fits out of the box. Hoping the TM3's work well-ish with the TM2 liner in there.

Otherwise, I think I found my go to boot. Hopefully Ride keeps making these or the lasso pro. They publish the last they use on their site which is amazing. Hopefully the last for their stiffer boots fits similarly enough that I can use those too. Really really happy about this. I should have bought them last year when I tried them on in a shop and thought they fit well.


----------



## supern00b (Jan 27, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> Finally committed to the ride lassos. First day on them yesterday and I wore them with zero modifications. I will need to add foam etc, but they just worked. So relieved to find something that fits out of the box. Hoping the TM3's work well-ish with the TM2 liner in there.
> 
> Otherwise, I think I found my go to boot. Hopefully Ride keeps making these or the lasso pro. They publish the last they use on their site which is amazing. Hopefully the last for their stiffer boots fits similarly enough that I can use those too. Really really happy about this. I should have bought them last year when I tried them on in a shop and thought they fit well.


How's the width? I'm in between a D and E and am struggling to find the right boot.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

supern00b said:


> How's the width? I'm in between a D and E and am struggling to find the right boot.


The vans verse are wider but I found these to be plenty roomy in comparison to other boots I've tried. I really wished the verse fit my feet. They're solid. 

See if you can find last year's lasso. They had a better sole.


----------



## supern00b (Jan 27, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> The vans verse are wider but I found these to be plenty roomy in comparison to other boots I've tried. I really wished the verse fit my feet. They're solid.
> 
> See if you can find last year's lasso. They had a better sole.


Well, was able to find one on sale in my size. The 2020 has that triangle design on the sides, whereas the 2021 is just smooth right?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

supern00b said:


> Well, was able to find one on sale in my size. The 2020 has that triangle design on the sides, whereas the 2021 is just smooth right?


For the lasso or the verse? The biggest difference imho is that the lasso has the michelin sole for the last model.


----------



## supern00b (Jan 27, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> For the lasso or the verse? The biggest difference imho is that the lasso has the michelin sole for the last model.


The lasso. Oh wow, didn't even notice that the 2021 nixed the michelin sole.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ridethecliche said:


> The vans verse are wider but I found these to be plenty roomy in comparison to other boots I've tried. I really wished the verse fit my feet. They're solid.
> 
> See if you can find last year's lasso. They had a better sole.


I use Verse with a TM2 liner or custom Intuition. Man, those boots are crazy good. The stock liner is a bit too thin, so yeah it doesnt quite hold my feet (ie just a bit too wide generally)... but with those liners it's a bear hug.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

F1EA said:


> I use Verse with a TM2 liner or custom Intuition. Man, those boots are crazy good. The stock liner is a bit too thin, so yeah it doesnt quite hold my feet (ie just a bit too wide generally)... but with those liners it's a bear hug.


Dammit, I should have tried that. Maybe next time. Loved the shell of the verse so much. I just couldn't get the heel hold down. I should have tried it with a bontex board as well. I think I'm going to need one in most boots I get if I want to ride aggressively just to raise my heel into the pocket. Most of the heel pockets on boots are too low for me. Modifying the liner helps, but at the end of the day you're fighting the very design of the thing since you can't physically bring it down. Moving the foot up in the liner/shell really helped on my TM3's. Hoping it helps with other boots going forward as well.

Dang, I should have tried it. Womp!


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

F1EA said:


> I use Verse with a TM2 liner or custom Intuition. Man, those boots are crazy good. The stock liner is a bit too thin, so yeah it doesnt quite hold my feet (ie just a bit too wide generally)... but with those liners it's a bear hug.


Finally got out with the TM3's with the TM2 liner. Wasn't perfect but huge improvement. Gonna try adding foam to both the lasso and the TM2 liners tonight and I want to try the lasso's out again tomorrow (or maybe even try both out) so I can dial it in before leaving for my trip on sat. I'll likely be bringing boot fitting things with me on my trip again haha.

The TM2 liner just needs a bunch of foam around the ankle to suck up a little room in the shell. Otherwise it felt surprisingly good. Kinda wondering if I should just try bontex boards right away or try other things before resorting to that. Raising the entire foot in the liner might help actually sit in the intended heel pocket.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> Finally got out with the TM3's with the TM2 liner. Wasn't perfect but huge improvement. Gonna try adding foam to both the lasso and the TM2 liners tonight and I want to try the lasso's out again tomorrow (or maybe even try both out) so I can dial it in before leaving for my trip on sat. I'll likely be bringing boot fitting things with me on my trip again haha.
> 
> The TM2 liner just needs a bunch of foam around the ankle to suck up a little room in the shell. Otherwise it felt surprisingly good. Kinda wondering if I should just try bontex boards right away or try other things before resorting to that. Raising the entire foot in the liner might help actually sit in the intended heel pocket.


I've usually got to raise at least my heel a little bit to sit properly in the pocket. I would say good luck, but you're all over it.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

WigMar said:


> I've usually got to raise at least my heel a little bit to sit properly in the pocket. I would say good luck, but you're all over it.


Do you just use a heel wedge or a full out bontex board?

Not sure I really want to pull my toes back which is why I'm hesitant to put in the heel wedges.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> Do you just use a heel wedge or a full out bontex board?
> 
> Not sure I really want to pull my toes back which is why I'm hesitant to put in the heel wedges.


I do use some higher volume insoles as well. You're right about the toes. The heel wedges are multi purpose in my case. Bontex boards would be a better place to start.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

WigMar said:


> I do use some higher volume insoles as well. You're right about the toes. The heel wedges are multi purpose in my case. Bontex boards would be a better place to start.


Bontex board was too much. My feet were pretty unhappy with it because the arch supports from the insole dug into my feet wayyy too much. Took them out and things were definitely better.

I'm probably going to add more foam to the front of the liner where the tongue pulls back as part of the tongue tied system. And add some foam around the ankle as well. I think things worked super well today but I'm leery about having to crank the boas down too much and want to take up some of that excess volume with foam so things last longer overall.


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

Please post pics of your foam setup, I'm highly curious


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

RayzTheRoof said:


> Please post pics of your foam setup, I'm highly curious


Really nothing special, I just order packs of these as I need them.






Amazon.com: Black Self-Stick Adhesive 10" x 10" EVA High Density Foam Sheets (5 Pack) 3mm by Strong Back Crafts- for Canoe & Kayak Seats & Traction Pads, Dog Traction for Cars, Scrapbooking: Arts, Crafts & Sewing


Shop Strong Back Crafts at the Amazon Arts, Crafts & Sewing store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Save on everyday low prices.



www.amazon.com





Also go through angry snowboarders bootfitting 101 video series on youtube. The lasso were great for me because I felt like I could ride with the boots done up the first time. I knew they'd pack out and get loose really quickly but I use that as an opportunity to reinforce foam where I want it. 

My TM3's with the TM2 liners have actually felt really really good when i wore them last time.


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

My issue with heel hold is that boots usually feel like they're pinching my heel super tight but I can still slip out of it. I wonder if I need support above my foot to stop this, but I kind of already had that support in the stiff tm-2 liner on top of my foot, and that didn't hold it down.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

How are you checking for heel hold? With certain movements just walking around there's going to move, but that's very different than how you move when strapped into your board.


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

bend my knees and lean my shins forward into the boot, but I try to hold my boot down by having someone hold it down as if strapped down, but not forcing it down on the ground, just lightly. It helps me judge how loose it would feel.


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

Ride Lasso Pros arrived. I'll try them on soon. I really hate wobbly ass boots when they glue the soles on wrong. One thing great about


ridethecliche said:


> How are you checking for heel hold? With certain movements just walking around there's going to move, but that's very different than how you move when strapped into your board.


So I got the Burton Photon Boa and Ride Lasso Pro today. Both are eh. Photon pinches super tight and stiff around the heel, but it's way too low and way too painful. It's an odd grip position and my heel can slip out super easily.

The Lasso Pro's are pretty nice and I like wearing them more, but it has almost nothing internally gripping my heel. Not sure how to properly test it without actually riding though.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Ugh the entire purpose of the tongue tied system is to push your heel back into the pocket. Did you tighten that after tightening the main boa?


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

Yea, in my experience systems that push the tongue down on that area don't really help me. Like with Vans boots and the slide guide, it does something similar where it pulls the tongue down over the top of your foot. I don't think it helps me much because the issue doesn't seem to be space between the top of my foot and the tongue, which I can see from how the TM-2s don't fit. Since they are super locked down on the top of my foot and still lift. It's really looseness around the heel and achilles area.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Then you'll have to add ankle wraps or something. 

I don't know if youre going to find that perfect fit you're looking for straight out of the box.


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

In a shop my foot was measured to be 7 in one, dead on 25cm, and almost halfway to 7.5 on my other foot, so they recommended a 7.5. I was still thinking about 7's but my toes curl in every 7 I try and according to everyone that's not good. They had TM-2's in 7.5, tried em, same pain on top of the foot. Mostly fixed with foam during heat molding, but I still have heel lift in these boots. I'll have to use the foam donuts that come with em to see if that helps. But I know that extra pinch is going to cause more numbness. I'll just deal with it until next season and be stressed again then


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I've actually semi moved onto the ride lasso's since i can get those pretty tight with the boas.

So far, I've had good luck with those using a bontex board and heel lift to make up for my lower volume foot. I'm going to swap from the shredsoles to the 32 adjustable insole with lower arches because the arch presses into my foot with all the extra crap underneath there.

I might retry doing this in the TM3's down the line if I feel like it. Currently have the bontex board underneath the liner on the lassos. Still doesn't feel perfect, but boas are a lot easier to adjust than laces. This shell doesn't seem anywhere near as robust as the TM3 though sadly.

Might look into a set of triple boa boots down the line.

My hands get very dry in the winter and tying laces with them can get really bad in the cold esp if I have to redo things on the hill. Nope.


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm a bit mad he sold me on the boots. Measuring again at home I am dead on 25cm. Maybe 32's run a bit small though, because certainly it's the only boots I tried on where my toes only lightly graze the end. But he was reading the measurement device poorly and socks made it look slightly larger. The device also has a size 7 set to be smaller than 25cm, which I've never seen anywhere. Sucks this is $330 down the drain but I'll have to use the heel hold kit they give ya, hope for no numbness from that, and pray I have enough cash next season for a better fit. I wanted the Salomons badly anyway.


----------



## supern00b (Jan 27, 2020)

RayzTheRoof said:


> I'm a bit mad he sold me on the boots. Measuring again at home I am dead on 25cm. Maybe 32's run a bit small though, because certainly it's the only boots I tried on where my toes only lightly graze the end. But he was reading the measurement device poorly and socks made it look slightly larger. The device also has a size 7 set to be smaller than 25cm, which I've never seen anywhere. Sucks this is $330 down the drain but I'll have to use the heel hold kit they give ya, hope for no numbness from that, and pray I have enough cash next season for a better fit. I wanted the Salomons badly anyway.


IME 32s run small. A few weeks ago, I returned a pair of Lashes as soon as I tried them on because it felt like wearing a cast


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

supern00b said:


> IME 32s run small. A few weeks ago, I returned a pair of Lashes as soon as I tried them on because it felt like wearing a cast


I tried the Lashed on side by side but in size 8. They said it runs a bit small, and it felt the same as the TM-2 in 7.5. So it might just be true for the Lashed. But I dunno.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

RayzTheRoof said:


> I tried the Lashed on side by side but in size 8. They said it runs a bit small, and it felt the same as the TM-2 in 7.5. So it might just be true for the Lashed. But I dunno.


What boots do you have on hand right now? Might be worth swapping liners between boots at this point.


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

Uh a size 8 Lashed lol.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

RayzTheRoof said:


> Uh a size 8 Lashed lol.


Swap the liners and give it a go. Wasn't clear if you had them handy or tried them at a shop.


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

Oh I tried them in a shop. I have an older pair for Lashed in an 8, my bad. They have bad heel lift these days. Putting that liner in there isn't gonna change much, but I feel like the TM-2 is gonna pack out to be just as problematic as the 8 Lashed. RIP. Nothing I can do now really unless I could sell these, but even if only ridden once most people don't want used boots.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Have you bought foam and attempted to modify the boots at all at this point or have you still not gotten there?


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm gonna use the heel hold kit 32 gives you and see how that goes. Ideally a new boot with good heel hold won't need that, and these usually pinch my feet too much and cut off circulation, but it's worth a shot. Usually I used these ovals/j-bars after a boot packed out and loses some hold. since I was wearing boots too big for my feet in the first place (8s). But I'll see what's up.

One thing I don't get about liner design is that no one accounts for the fact that the left and right ankle bones are different heights, but the zones 32 has for your foam circles and bars are the same location. Same goes for boots with "internal j-bars". They always are symmetrical. What ends up happening in my experience is they feel tight in some spots, but since they are not positioned properly they still let you lift.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Again, it sounds like you have feet that are difficult to fit with off the rack boots and you seem to have tried a decent amount of them. You either need to suck it up and pay for a bootfitter or suck it up and watch angry's boot fitting videos and start adding foam in the places where you need it.

You're just going in circles with this with every pair of boots you order. If you're going to keep them, suck it up and order foam and work on them. Off the rack shoes don't fit you. You can either keep complaining about how much it sucks that nothing is perfect out of the box or you can try to do something about it.

I have a bontex board and heel lifts in my ride lasso's now. I'm debating swapping insoles in them now too because they're tolerable for the day and significantly less annoying to adjust on the fly than the TM3's.

Sorry if the above is too harsh, but we've all been telling you that we do this when we find boots that are 'okay-ish' so we can get more performance out of them. 

I'm probably going to try some of the stiffer women's shoes next season if the triple boa ride boots don't work well for me out of the box. Might even try to find a set of 7.5's in the rides to see if they work at all, but I kinda doubt that. Worth finding out though.


----------



## nightshift (12 mo ago)

ridethecliche said:


> This is a weird question... but does anyone have a rec for something to coat the toes and/or stitching with? I was trying to put my boot under the heel cup of the binding on the lift today and kicked the edge by mistake and nicked the rubber of the toe about it. I can obviously be a bit more careful (and yes these things are meant to take a beating) but I'd like to idiot proof them a bit. They were pretty pricey and I'd like them to last me till the end of residency. I'm only going to be riding 20-30 days a season, so I have a feeling getting 3-5 years out of them isn't totally out of the question.
> 
> I have a feeling next year is going to be a fair bit more rough than this year in terms of schedule anyway.


Shoe Goo... Lightly scuff with sandpaper. Clean them up with some 100% rubbing alcohol, then apply thin layers and let them tack up before applying more. I'd go clear as black tends to get harder at cold temps. Don't over do it. You can always add more using same technique. You can also look into KGS boot guard on amazon, it comes out looking better although I can't say how it will hold up in cold/wet weather but my experience has been good on hiking boots to reinforce the toes. Anyways, hope that helps you out.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I fixed the problem by buying different boots!


----------



## nightshift (12 mo ago)

ridethecliche said:


> I fixed the problem by buying different boots!


Cool. I almost felt bad about resurrecting an old comment on my first comment here!  whoops.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

nightshift said:


> Cool. I almost felt bad about resurrecting an old comment on my first comment here!  whoops.


Don't feel bad, that was some good information. Welcome to the forum!


----------

